# Cervelo S5



## lucky13

Has anyone heard of the Cervelo S5 aero road bike? I think I saw the new prototype today, gloss black the red detail and white Cervelo letter. The rear wheel is cut into the seat tube, pretty cool looking, SRAM groupset


----------



## j.king

No...but ask again in a few days as it gets closer to the Tour :wink:


----------



## squareslinky

Saw this on the cervelo forum. Figured I would share.


----------



## j.king

Nice!


----------



## 88 rex

TT bike with drops?


----------



## squareslinky

more photos here: http://www.procycling.no/article3178953.ece


----------



## pagey

Oh NO! please don't ruin the S series with this!


----------



## C6Rider

Not liking what I can see in the photos. Here's another link, this time in English.

http://www.bouldertriathlon.com/2011/06/27/cervelo-unveils-the-s5-aero-road-bike/


----------



## j.king

Yeah it certainly doesn't have that, "I need to buy this bike now and ride it." look to it.

I wonder how it rides?


----------



## Jlitespeed

Check out the new S5
http://s5.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2011/S5/


----------



## squareslinky

Jlitespeed said:


> Check out the new S5
> http://s5.cervelo.com/en_us/bikes/2011/S5/


As he noted, it is on Cervelo's site now. Specs, pictures, prices. Looks better with paint.


----------



## Ventruck

It comes off to me as a misplaced TT frame instead of a cool, radical aero design since it heavily resembles the P4. And I don't like the looks of the P4 either with the transition of the chunky HT junction into the relatively narrow top tube. Yeah, technically the entire Cervelo line is designed like that, but it seems too much for my tastes on the S5 and P4.

btw, unless there's a typo, the S5 frame costs less than the S3 per Cervelo's site.


----------



## moskowe

Despite the ugliness of the bike, I find myself strangely drawn to it. 
Check out a video of the S5 being ridden, it doesn't look that bad...
And when you look at it closer, it really looks like a deadly fast bike.


----------



## 88 rex

moskowe said:


> Despite the ugliness of the bike, I find myself strangely drawn to it.
> Check out a video of the S5 being ridden, it doesn't look that bad...
> And when you look at it closer, it really looks like a deadly fast bike.


Definitely looks better on the Cervelo site than it does in the pic in this thread.


----------



## twain

*S5 vs S3*

It is bizarre to me that they would launch this.
The S3 was so hard to get--very scarce supply.
Now it's getting a ton of praise & great reviews--and they one up it with the S5!

The thing that's really odd is the S5 is less expensive than the S3 - and fractionally lighter.

I don't get it. (I'm also bitter because I just got an S3  )


----------



## horizon1967

twain said:


> It is bizarre to me that they would launch this.
> The S3 was so hard to get--very scarce supply.
> Now it's getting a ton of praise & great reviews--and they one up it with the S5!
> 
> The thing that's really odd is the S5 is less expensive than the S3 - and fractionally lighter.
> 
> I don't get it. (I'm also bitter because I just got an S3  )


I wouldn't worry about it the new S5 is a ugly motherfu**er.The S3 is one beautiful looking bike prefer the S2 white paint scheme myself though.I have a 2009 RS people told me not to get it,it's an old design.It has crap power transfer?These same people struggle on climbs and complain about aches and pains,while I overtake them on my old man's crap power transfer bike. 

Sure there bikes might have slightly better initial power transfer,but my RS soon catches them.It also keeps its speed better is more aerodynamic and is more comfortable.Its also a much better climber,than people think it is.I know because we have swapped bikes on occasion,and still the same people think my RS is only alright?

One guy thinks his Roubaix has better power transfer and is more comfortable?I completely disagree and have yet to be dropped on a climb by him.Maybe his Roubaix is more comfortable,but in the real world its no match forr my RS.

So relax about your fantstic S3,its at worst the second best bike in the world.That would be good enough for me,it also looks much better in everyway to the new S5 cheer up and enjoy your bike.:thumbsup:


----------



## twain

*Great point!*



horizon1967 said:


> I wouldn't worry about it the new S5 is a ugly motherfu**er.The S3 is one beautiful looking bike prefer the S2 white paint scheme myself though.I have a 2009 RS people told me not to get it,it's an old design.It has crap power transfer?These same people struggle on climbs and complain about aches and pains,while I overtake them on my old man's crap power transfer bike.
> 
> Sure there bikes might have slightly better initial power transfer,but my RS soon catches them.It also keeps its speed better is more aerodynamic and is more comfortable.Its also a much better climber,than people think it is.I know because we have swapped bikes on occasion,and still the same people think my RS is only alright?
> 
> One guy thinks his Roubaix has better power transfer and is more comfortable?I completely disagree and have yet to be dropped on a climb by him.Maybe his Roubaix is more comfortable,but in the real world its no match forr my RS.
> 
> So relax about your fantstic S3,its at worst the second best bike in the world.That would be good enough for me,it also looks much better in everyway to the new S5 cheer up and enjoy your bike.:thumbsup:


LOL! You are right; the S3 looks *****in' and it is probably more comfortable. I agree that the S5 is a bit awkward looking.


----------



## atown117

There seems to be 3 different levels of s5 frames when ya look at the pricin info. There is an s5 for 3000. An s5 team for 3800 and an s5 vwd for 5900....


----------



## Cinelli 82220

*Rear brake attachment?*

There is a supplementary owner's manual for the S5 on the page linked above. It's worth reading, contains a lot of detail.

I do NOT like the rear brake attachment. Looks like failure waiting to happen.


----------



## nemorino

atown117 said:


> There seems to be 3 different levels of s5 frames when ya look at the pricin info. There is an s5 for 3000. An s5 team for 3800 and an s5 vwd for 5900....


each frame has a difference weight... 

S5 1250 grams

S5 team 1190 grams

S5 vwd 990 grams

even the forks are different... the S5 has a 3t, the team has a cervelo SL, the vwd cervelo UL

all the frames are di2 ready


----------



## dumalam

According to what I see on the Cervelo site, the base S5 comes with the FK26 SL, and the Team and VWD with the FK26 UL. Which makes sense, cause the S5's fork seems rather unique; I don't think 3T has a fork like that.


----------



## mimason

I will get to see one tomorrow. My local shop got the team edition in today after a botched delivery snafu(Homeland Security Issue) in Colorado where the bikes ended up being shipped back to Canada before they were rerouted back to the states. My understanding is that there were 15 sent out in total to US shops and evidently there will be three versions with each level higher getting lighter in frame weight. The ones sent out are also NOT for sale and are used demos until new shipment come in.


----------



## ph0enix

I hope it rides a lot better than it looks because it's one of the fugliest bikes I've ever seen. Can't wait for my shop to get one so I can test ride it though.


----------



## jnschwie

Looked at one here today and I really liked it. Didn't ride it, but it was sharp.


----------



## dumalam

Apart from the weight and looks, I wonder how the stiffness and comfort will be for the three S5 versions, and how they compares to the S3 and R3.


----------



## zsir

dumalam said:


> Apart from the weight and looks, I wonder how the stiffness and comfort will be for the three S5 versions, and how they compares to the S3 and R3.



I'm wondering about comfort....I don't need a couch but those seat stays look like teeth rattlers


----------



## Mdrnizd

I just ordered my S5 today and from what I am told by my friend that went to the Cervelo dealer days, this bike rides awesome. He said it is really comfy.


----------



## dumalam

But which version did he try? I understood there might be differences. And which did you order by the way? Is each version only available in a single colour?


----------



## Mdrnizd

He has the Team version. There is a difference if you go up to the VWD frame. I ordered the team frame because I couldn't justify the difference in money.


----------



## Mdrnizd

Update...I rode the Team version a couple of days ago and was really impressed by the quality of the ride. I am currently riding a Specialized Tarmac Pro and this bike seemed to ride a little smoother. The bike seemed very stiff when you stand on it. It looks a lot better in person than on Cervelo's website. The only thing I didn't get to do was take it on a good climb.


----------



## veloci1

mdrnizd'

i love my Tarmac pro. i think is the best frame out there. i see you have one too. so, do you think the S5 is really better than the SL3?

let me know. i am the fence between the S5 and the new SL4.


----------



## Mdrnizd

The S5 felt really good and I think it had a little smother ride than the SL3, but I was also on different wheels and tires than my bike. I will know more once mine shows up and I have had a fit done on it.

From what I have heard, the SL4 is snappier feeling than the SL3.


----------



## veloci1

thank you for the reply. i am leaning towards the S5 more and more. besides the reviews, i was just told that the SL4 Pro i wanted to order is priced at $3000.00. thay is just crazy money for the pro. i hate to think how much the S-works SL4 will go for.


----------



## Mdrnizd

I was trying to decide between the S-Works SL4 and S-Works Venge. Luckily the shop I go to has a cat 1 racer that has ridden all three and can give me his impression of the differences. Off of that I decided on the S5 for my style of riding. Then Specialized had another price increase and I am just tired of that. They keep going up on their bikes and it gets old. I love their products but I just think some of their prices are getting out of hand.


----------



## TelemarkTumalo

*Form vs. Function*

While I agree that bikes should be beautiful, we all know that certain bikes have achieved great success as instruments of speed in spite of some looks that turn some off. And, beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Personally, I think that Wilier, Bianchi and Pinarello bikes are some of the most esthetically pleasing bikes out there. But, I love the almost spartan utilitarian looks of Storck and BMC. I own a Cervelo P2C, which is another bike that just gets it done when it comes to ride quality, comfort and speed. I can't wait to test ride the S5, because I've come to really respect the bikes that Cervelo has produced in the past. I think that "aero" is here to stay and we will see a plethora of lightweight aero bikes that can climb well, descend and handle well, fly on the flats and not beat us up in the process. Hail to the engineers. The artists need to pay more attention in math class!


----------



## trussdude

I test rode a S5 today. I liked it and almost bought it.

Instead I bought a 2011 S2 with SRAM red for $200 more than the S5 Rival.


----------



## dumalam

That's an interesting choice. Is there a difference apart from weight between the Red and Rival (and Force) groups? Does Rival not shift as well or have less features?

And did you feel any difference between riding the S5 and S2, comfort or stiffness wise, or anything else?


----------



## rubbersoul

Saw a S5 today at the LBS. Sweet looking bike!


----------



## Emilio700

61cm Team Ultegra Di2 ordered. Should be here in a few weeks or so. Will switch the 175 Ultegra cranks to 180 D/A and probably some Williams 58mm carbon clinchers. I am pretty excited about this thing.

Been riding my cross bike on the road since last October. The S5 should be a slight improvement


----------



## Gearhead65

Emilio700 said:


> 61cm Team Ultegra Di2 ordered. Should be here in a few weeks or so. Will switch the 175 Ultegra cranks to 180 D/A and probably some Williams 58mm carbon clinchers. I am pretty excited about this thing.
> 
> Been riding my cross bike on the road since last October. The S5 should be a slight improvement


Please post if you actually receive that in a few weeks. Things I have been seeing show the Ultegra Di2 not shipping till around the end of the year.


----------



## Emilio700

Gearhead65 said:


> Please post if you actually receive that in a few weeks. Things I have been seeing show the Ultegra Di2 not shipping till around the end of the year.


As I understand it, most or all the OEM's got a small batch of Ultegra Di2 recently. Bikes are just making it into shops in very limited quantities. I had a deposit on a 2012 Felt AR4 because the friend of mine that is a Cervelo dealer couldn't at that time confirm delivery of the S5. About a week ago the friend confirmed that he could now get one of the first batch of Di2 S5's for me. Immediately cancelled the AR4 from the other shop and learned it had just come into Felt's DC in California. So ETA for my particular S5 is late September-ish. Chance it could be October but I have my fingers crossed.

Anyway, this is just a small initial shipment. You're right though, the bulk of the OEM production will be towards the end of the year along with the release of gruppos for retail sale starting in October. It helps to have connections in the bike industry from my 10 years or so with OEM's, race teams and shops . My understanding is the Di2 groups are just as scarce as S5 framesets. So don't beat up your dealer to bad if they can't manage to get one out of the first batch. My guess is the S5's with existing 2011 type groups will be easiest to find for the next 10 weeks or so.

Ordered the Rotor 46mm press fit to 24mm crank adapter cups from Cervelo too.


----------



## Flatlandrider

I ordered a S5 Team with Di2 yesterday. Dealer was told maybe by end of month but for sure by mid November.


----------



## benihana

nemorino said:


> each frame has a difference weight...
> 
> S5 1250 grams
> 
> S5 team 1190 grams
> 
> S5 vwd 990 grams
> 
> even the forks are different... the S5 has a 3t, the team has a cervelo SL, the vwd cervelo UL
> 
> all the frames are di2 ready


Where did you get these figures? I've hunted on the Cervelo site and can't find anything to substantiate the difference in the frames. My LBS is trying to talk me into the Team Frame, but I don't know if $800 more is worth 60 grams.


----------



## Emilio700

benihana said:


> Where did you get these figures? I've hunted on the Cervelo site and can't find anything to substantiate the difference in the frames. My LBS is trying to talk me into the Team Frame, but I don't know if $800 more is worth 60 grams.


nemorino's number are correct. I stumbled across those too, forgot where the link is. I would have been happy with the base frame but the Di2 complete bike is the Team version.

Price jump for the VWD is nutty.


----------



## Wood Devil

Flatlandrider said:


> I ordered a S5 Team with Di2 yesterday. Dealer was told maybe by end of month but for sure by mid November.


I envy you, dude. Aside from the S Works Venga DA, the S5 is the bike I crave the most. Neither, of course, I'll ever be able to afford unless I get real lucky on a future lottery drawing.


----------



## mimason

benihana said:


> Where did you get these figures? I've hunted on the Cervelo site and can't find anything to substantiate the difference in the frames. My LBS is trying to talk me into the Team Frame, but I don't know if $800 more is worth 60 grams.


Stiffness is supposed to go up with the Team and then again with the VWD.


----------



## Untchbl

I should take delivery of my team version with full red in the next 7 days. About to die of anticipation over here!

Just hoping I can grow to tolerate the Red vs. Shimano. I already know I like the ergonomics better, just worried about the noise.

I've never even ridden a Cervelo...........FYI.


----------



## gibson00

Untchbl said:


> I should take delivery of my team version with full red in the next 7 days. About to die of anticipation over here!
> 
> Just hoping I can grow to tolerate the Red vs. Shimano. I already know I like the ergonomics better, just worried about the noise.
> 
> I've never even ridden a Cervelo...........FYI.


Looking forward to seeing pics of this!

Red vs DA......I tried Red (and force), twice, hated it. Hated the shifting. Went back to Shimano each time. So the good news is that if you don't like the Red, just sell the parts and throw some 7900 on there.


----------



## Gearhead65

Untchbl said:


> I should take delivery of my team version with full red in the next 7 days. About to die of anticipation over here!
> 
> Just hoping I can grow to tolerate the Red vs. Shimano. I already know I like the ergonomics better, just worried about the noise.
> 
> I've never even ridden a Cervelo...........FYI.


I have Red on my Roubaix and really like it. It's a very precise shifting. I would however recommend switch from the Red cassette to a Force or Ultegra, and using a KMC chain. The Red cassettes are very noisy. My best combination has been an Ultegra cassette with KMC chain....like butter.


----------



## jsedlak

I'd consider getting an S5 if they did just one minor tweak...










(the seat post )


----------



## Flatlandrider

Wood Devil, I loved the Venge as well. The price was above my ability to get past my bride with a smile but she was happy to let me order the S5. When mama's happy, everyone's happy. Especially me.


----------



## benihana

mimason said:


> Stiffness is supposed to go up with the Team and then again with the VWD.


As for the difference in the frames here's some info from Damon Renard of Senior Engineer at Cervelo..."The bottom bracket stiffness and torsional stiffness are the same between all S5 models: S5, S5 Team and S5 VWD, which are all 12% stiffer than the S3. There is a short statement to this effect in the S5 White Paper (linked in the upper right corner of the S5 splash page here:.

The weights do get lighter as you go up, as you've already mentioned. 

What isn't mentioned in the White Paper is that the vertical compliance is also the same for all S5 frames..." found this in the forums on Cervelo's website.

With that kind of info I'll save my $ and get the base frame. I can find more economical ways to shave of 60 grams from a bike build up.


----------



## banosser

I have dreams of totally enjoying an S3 one day... So, any of you guys getting an S5 have need of dumping your S3 (56cm).. drop me a PM..


----------



## mogarbage

Any more first hand reports?
My local lbs received a handful of sizes about a month back, but none in mine.
I am creeping up on winter here in New England so have plenty of time, but do enjoy filling the rainy doldrums with stories and starting my parts list.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike

I love the look of the S5's...Saving my pennies to hopefully get one very soon...


----------



## Emilio700

LBS, Rock N' Road Cyclery in Irvine, CA got my 61cm S5 Ui2 in a few days ago. Been waiting since, August! Had to order a Rotor BB30 adapter from Cervelo to be able to run my DA 180mm cranks. Stopped by today during lunch to take a quick peek while they build it up. Stem is a pug short 11cm and looks like 25° rise. ? With my usual set up, I'm pretty sure I'll need a 12 or 13cm stem.
I wonder why such a short stem with only a 597mm TT. Crossing my fingers I can pick it up tomorrow and ride it. 

I'll post pics and impressions here once I have a few hours on it. Been racing since mid 90's. Ridden/raced almost exclusively mid range aluminum bikes and a few with carbon rear ends. Only my old Taiwan made 7000 series Felt F45 had the right blend of compliance and responsiveness of the bikes I've owned. I expect the S5 to be a little on the stiff, trucky side with such big tubes. I'm OK with that, just hope it doesn't buzz on old pavement, that wears me out. I also expect it to be very responsive and efficient. That's why I bought it. Well that, Thor's stage 13 ride it looking like the 2 wheeled equivalent of an F1 car.


----------



## Emilio700

First short ride and a few initial impressions.

Lovin the Ui2. A little learning curve but one adapts quickly. Super fast, positive shifts. Auto trimming.

The bike is stiff. Rides very firm, but not harsh. Super responsive though. Definitely the most torsionally stiff road bike I have ever ridden. One informal test I have (kids don't try this at home) is to sit up and lean back a bit while coasting down a slope at medium speed. Noodly bikes will usually oscillate and get a head shimmy by just letting go of the bars without sitting up. Stiffer bikes allow one to almost sit up and take off vest, fish lunch out of pocket, etc. This thing let me lean way back, almost no weight on the front wheel and it still tracked like I was in the drops. Clearly a kooky way of quantifying torsional stiffness and frame damping but it always reveals mushy frames. This thing is as rock solid as it gets. Honestly I think it would make a great crit bike, though I'm more of a climber and rouleur.

I immediately took the place holder OEM wheels off and mounted my 32H Open Pro/Power Tap wheelset with Specialized Flak Jacket tires. The tires ride pretty hard so they contribute to the firm feel. The stiff tires and frame conspire to buzz the bike on coarse pavement. Not objectionable but I'll want a bit more cush for long training rides. The heavy tires will come off and be replaced by some Hutchinson tubeless on Roval 32mm carbon clinchers.

Word of caution to those getting a flush aero seat tube bike for the first time: You can no longer put your thumb in between the seat tube and tired to clean the tread off after rolling through junk on the road, nor can you adjust grip of the cage on the seat tube by wrapping your finger around the tube and cage and squeezing. Glad I was wearing full finger gloves...

The stem on my 61 was a 110mm x6°. Needed a 120mm so the LBS swapped it out.
With the stem flipped to low, no spacers, I just barely met my saddle to bar drop. Cervelo no doubt specs it this way so that it lines up nicely with the top tube when run in the high position. It's a conservative spec decision and I would probably do the same in their shoes. If you are a medium to taller racer and have a typical racers bike fit, you'll might need a 10~17° stem to get the bars low enough.

The OEM Fulcrum Racing-T wheels are poo. Probably strong but jeebus they're heavy. Even my big cross tubulars with 12-27 SRAM steel cassette was 1.5 lbs lighter. My Open Pro with PT hub and steel QR was only a few ounces more. It seems silly that for marketing reasons Cervelo, and most bike companies put these semi-deep section (24mm) faux aero wheels on that no one that buys the bike actually uses. Either go light and cushy riding box section or 38mm carbon dammit. These ride like crap, make the bike feel like a tank, are ugly and have spokes that you can't find anywhere if you break one. It's a $6000 bike and I get wheels that look like they came off a $1000 city bike? Why not just spec them with a simple Taiwanese version of an Open Pro with 32H 105 level hubs. You know, something we would actually keep and use as training wheels instead of dumping for pennies on the dollar on fleabay. OK, rant over.

I love this bike


----------



## framesti

great review. They have a maximum tire size in the back so I can't get one.


----------



## Cervelo S-5

dumalam said:


> According to what I see on the Cervelo site, the base S5 comes with the FK26 SL, and the Team and VWD with the FK26 UL. Which makes sense, cause the S5's fork seems rather unique; I don't think 3T has a fork like that.


You are correct, the base version is the FK26 SL! Looks better in person than in any pictures!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Emilio700

*61cm Ui2*

A better pic with the 32mm Roval Rapide SL's (2008?) mounted. Took the garish Roval stickers off. Unintentional but the red spokes and hubs actually look kinda cool with the red accents on the bike. The S5 just begs for a 30mm or deeper wheel to look "right" doesn't it?

17.8 lbs with cages, computer, pump and a ounce or two of steerer I need to hack off. Not bad for a very aero and big Ui2 bike.

The ride quality with the Roval's is stellar now. Huge improvement from the OEM Fulcrums. I'm now ready to string some 5-6 hr LSD rides back to back


----------



## Cervelo S-5

Emilio700 said:


> A better pic with the 32mm Roval Rapide SL's (2008?) mounted. Took the garish Roval stickers off. Unintentional but the red spokes and hubs actually look kinda cool with the red accents on the bike. The S5 just begs for a 30mm or deeper wheel to look "right" doesn't it?
> 
> 17.8 lbs with cages, computer, pump and a ounce or two of steerer I need to hack off. Not bad for a very aero and big Ui2 bike.
> 
> The ride quality with the Roval's is stellar now. Huge improvement from the OEM Fulcrums. I'm now ready to string some 5-6 hr LSD rides back to back


A Very Very Nice Ride Elilio700!!!!

I have read you posts leading up to this one and could not agree with you more about the "POO" wheels that these companies put out on there beautiful machines, it realy is to bad. I will go you one further .......when a bike is advertised as a full DA bike then put DA componants on it damit.all of them....no FSA Gossmar, cranks or cane creek calipres, no UT cassettes etc. The same will go for an advertised UT bike, Very frustrating!:mad2:
At least my 2005 R2.5 had Easton Circuits on it and I am using them as training rims to this day. I am a raw rookie at this race thing with a whole 2 races under my belt at 46 yao, and even I can tell crap on a great bike.
I feel the pain of your wait for your baby, as I got Smoked (T-BONED) this July by a Jeep Cherokee. I was very lucky and was just bangged up some, but my Soloist Cardbon was destroyed:cryin: (see pics) 
I ordered my S-5 July 14 and picked it up Nov. 20, and had to drive 8 hours home in a snow storm to get it here. It sounds like your first experiences were similar to mine on my P-3 that I got a few months ago. Very stiff and responsive. I am very jealous of you down in California as having your ride for a few days and you are already on it. Mine is on the wall for the winter here awaiting the first chance. Welcome to winter in the Canadian Kootenay mountains!  
To avoid all the hassle of stripping down a new bike, I decided to go for a frame up build. Full DA, compact 50/34 & 11/28 cassette (many hills here and 210 lbs:cryin and beautiful aero 56mm Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels...........I can hardly contain myself not to get on this thing with the roads all covered in crap and ice, but one close call on the bike is plenty for a while!

Good luck with your ride and your race season! Ride safely:thumbsup:


----------



## Emilio700

Cervelo S-5 said:


> A Very Very Nice Ride Elilio700!!!!
> ..
> I ordered my S-5 July 14 and picked it up Nov. 20, and had to drive 8 hours home in a snow storm to get it here. It sounds like your first experiences were similar to mine on my P-3 that I got a few months ago. Very stiff and responsive. I am very jealous of you down in California as having your ride for a few days and you are already on it. Mine is on the wall for the winter here awaiting the first chance. Welcome to winter in the Canadian Kootenay mountains!
> To avoid all the hassle of stripping down a new bike, I decided to go for a frame up build. Full DA, compact 50/34 & 11/28 cassette (many hills here and 210 lbs:cryin and beautiful aero 56mm Mavic Cosmic Carbone wheels...........I can hardly contain myself not to get on this thing with the roads all covered in crap and ice, but one close call on the bike is plenty for a while!
> 
> Good luck with your ride and your race season! Ride safely:thumbsup:


Beautiful bike. Jealous of the white. I wish the "Team" level frameset was available in white as I would have gotten that instead. 

Glad you escaped the Jeep drivers brain fade with only minor injuries!


----------



## Cervelo S-5

*White S-5*

Thanks Dude!

It was all interesting to say the least! The team version is the one that I wanted as it was the only one advertised on the Cervelo website at the time of my decision. They later addwd the VWD paint job to the site and I thought that those two color schemes were the only options. My P-3 is white, so I kinda wanted the black version (team ahead of the VWD) Finding out after 4 months of waiting that it was white actually disappointed me as there was no indication of a white model anywhere on the site and not even my dealer knew about that! I see that after an email and a phone call directly to Cervelo in Toronto that they finally got their stuff together and updated the web site as to have no more confusion. I am now quite smitten with it as the live version is so much nicer than any pics that I have seen. (The Red Maple Leafs don't hurt either EH) A little CANUCK DIG THERE!

Cheers!


----------



## kookieCANADA

Cool looking bike S-5...love the white and the red maple leafs 

Hoping to order the S5 Team this summer with SRAM Red and Cosmic Carbone SR wheelset.


----------



## speedcheese

I'm interested in the weight of the 61cm S5 Team above. I have the S5 Base in a 61cm with Zipp bar & stem, full DA7900 (not Di2), DA carbon/laminate wheels, and mine comes in about 17.5lbs. Pics are in the members gallery. Just wondering what adds the additional weight - assume the battery etc of the Ui2 set ? Also worked out that with a pair of Zipp 303s and a few other changes I can bring this in at around 15lbs which, as you say, for a big sized aero bike would be very respectable.


----------



## Untchbl

I'm glad Cervelo doesn't put uber expensive wheels on their bikes that I'm going to take off in favor of wheels that I actually want to ride.

I think they do a good job, they know that the guys that are buying $6K bikes aren't going to run any wheels that they include with the completes. Just my $.02


----------



## gibson00

Untchbl said:


> I'm glad Cervelo doesn't put uber expensive wheels on their bikes that I'm going to take off in favor of wheels that I actually want to ride.
> 
> I think they do a good job, they know that the guys that are buying $6K bikes aren't going to run any wheels that they include with the completes. Just my $.02


Regardless of what wheels you want to ride, it doesn't make sense to include a $150 wheelset on a 6k bike. If you are going to charge that much for a bike, at least include a -good- pair of training wheels, like the Scandium dura ace wheels, or even Mavic carbone SL's - heavy but indestructible.
Fulcrum 7's (or copies of) are ****.


----------



## Emilio700

gibson00 said:


> Regardless of what wheels you want to ride, it doesn't make sense to include a $150 wheelset on a 6k bike. If you are going to charge that much for a bike, at least include a -good- pair of training wheels, like the Scandium dura ace wheels, or even Mavic carbone SL's - heavy but indestructible.
> Fulcrum 7's (or copies of) are ****.


Those options are probably 5-10x the cost of the Fulcrums. Don't get me wrong, I'm not asking Cervelo or any OEM for expensive wheels. Aas Untchbl mentioned, anyone that can afford a bike like this will already have some deep section carbon wheels for going fast.

What I'm asking for is to spend the $150 (at OEM level) on a simple low profile box section 32h wheelset that might actually be of some use as winter, cross or training wheels. I have no use for the 2000g faux aero, brick like Fulcrums that came with it.

The reality is such a low profile 32h wheelset would look pretty pedestrian and might make it harder to sell sexy aero bikes. As a designer, marketing hack and product manager myself, I encourage those at bike companies to grow a pair. Think outside the box. Spec the bike with useful wheels and use it as a selling point. Own it, in other words. Just takes a little courage to change the market entirely. Get the OEM's all vying for the coolest training wheels on their $3000-6500 road bikes. 

I could realistically see a person shopping for say, a Felt, Specialized and Cervelo. He rides in shitty weather or rides cross bike. He has trouble deciding but the 1550g, comfy riding, eyeleted 32h box section wheelset on one of the bikes seals the deal.

The rest of the bike spec on the Team Ui2 is pretty good thought. The manganese Arione seat is actually quite comfy and not terribly heavy. The bars are fantastic. Stem is nice although at 110mm, too short for me so the LBS swapped it for a 120mm. I would have kept the Rotor crankset if they were 180's.


----------



## jhbeeton

*stock wheels and S5*

Funny! my original R2.5 with DA 7800 came with Velomax Circuit wheels that at the time were the best road wheels I had ridden ... stiff, reasonable weight ( 1650 gr ) and looked pretty cool. Well, those wheels are now still in use, see a few thousand miles of trainer use and serve as my pit wheels for cross every yr since... Nothing to complain about.

Cervelo's not the only one shifting the cost savings to the wheels. Giant is selling their higher end Ultegra equipped bikes with wheelsets tagged DT1800 ... that's right... nominal 1800 gr wheelset on a $3,000 bike!

I just built up a few sets of wheels using some taiwanese hubs, DT spokeds and 420 gr rims... simple simon. Not really that expensive and completely suited to my needs.

Perhaps bike companies will ditch the wheel spec all together as they did with pedals and simply leave it to the consumer to fill in the blanks.


----------



## Robitaille20

S3 looks much better than the S5, also much lighter from weight


----------

